# TBT's Season of Giving 2020: Closing Ceremony



## Chris (Dec 31, 2020)

*TBT’s Season of Giving 2020* has come to an end. Thank you to each of the 480 users who participated in our winter holiday event between *December 14th – 25th 2020*. We hope this brought you some joy through the year’s longest nights. As previously announced, your generous gift giving and donations raised a combined *$788.25* for five great causes. See *this thread* for the full breakdown of how that money was raised and who it is going to help.




*Currency, Prize, and Shop Information*​
It is that time of year where people start taking down their holiday decorations and in the same vein it is time for us to say goodbye to the remainders of our holiday event. *Jingle's Jolly Items* and the* snowflake currency *are being removed today. *Holiday backdrops*, *Christmas Lights *collectibles, and *coloured usernames* earned through the Top Gift Givers Leaderboard will stick around a little longer, with all of these scheduled to depart on *January 14th 2021*. However, not everything is leaving so soon - our snowy forum skin is here to stay for the winter!

Finally, the Special Snowflake, Snowglobe, and Lump of Coal collectibles will be distributed later today. Now, let’s see who made Santa’s Nice List!

_Please note that due to a number of duplicate winners we decided to award a larger number of staff favourites this time around to ensure plenty of users had the chance to walk away with a Special Snowflake collectible! _


*Deck the Halls Winners


Round 1*






Spoiler: Winners









*Round 2*





Spoiler: Winners










*Festive Fashion Winners

Round 1*






Spoiler: Winners










*Round 2*






Spoiler: Winners










*Holiday at Harvey's Winners*







Spoiler: Winners











*Letters to Jingle Winners


Round 1*




*Round 2*





*Ugly Christmas Signatures Winners*










Spoiler: Winners











*Wrap Battle Special Snowflake Winner*

Giddy


*Leftover Snowflake Raffle Winners*




*Snow Globe Winners*
sally.
Peachmilk_
Animecafe102




*Lump of Coal Winners*
kikotoot
leohyrule
chocosongee
JellyBeans
MasterM64
Hououin Kyouma
NefariousKing



*Magical Fireworks Collectible Updated for New Year*




It has been one whole year since our *Magical Fireworks Collectible* was released and now we are returning to it's very first iteration to ring in the *New Year*. Did you miss out on the opportunity to buy one during the Red Balloon World Tour? No problem! The Magical Fireworks Collectible is now *available to buy* in the *shop* for *399 bells*!



This brings us to the end of our Closing Ceremony for *TBT's Season of Giving 2020*!
Thank you again to everyone who participated in this event and *Happy New Year* from The Bell Tree!




TBT's Season of Giving 2020 Staff Credits:

Event hosting: Oblivia, Vrisnem, dizzy bone, pandapples, LaBelleFleur, Mairmalade, Justin
Event help: Kaiaa, Murray, Laudine
Banner graphics and holiday backdrops: dizzy bone
Green Christmas Stocking, Festive Bell, Tin Robot, Matryoshka Doll, Tricolored Puppy Plushie collectible graphics: dizzy bone
Holiday Candy Cane 2020 and Christmas Candy collectible graphics: Laudine
2015 Jingle, Timmy, and Kappn doll collectible graphics: Thunder
Winter grass background, lights on tree: Laudine
Set up and organizing: Jeremy, Vrisnem


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you all the staff for making this Christmas exciting and special!!


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 31, 2020)

yes thank you so much staff for such a fun event!! writing the names on the ornaments is adorable. can't quite believe I'm getting a snowflake, huge congrats to everyone who won <3


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks staff for a fun event and congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Trundle (Dec 31, 2020)

Ooh, I won a favourite! Thanks staff for hosting the event and congrats to all the other staff favourites/raffle winners!


----------



## Kattea (Dec 31, 2020)

Another incredible event, thank you staff! Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 31, 2020)

OMG the written names are so CUTE!!! Thank you staff for yet another wonderful event, hope you guys had the happiest of holidays 
And I can't believe I won two events! Especially my nutcracker outfit, I super loved making it and I'm so so so happy you guys liked it too


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 31, 2020)

Man all the contest I did and I still didn't win yet ! I will win one day just you wait ! Congrats to the winners though


----------



## Sara? (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to everyone and thanks to the staff for the event , I saw many of my favorites uo there  everyone enjoy your prizes and for all of us in the event HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you so much Staff for this amazing event! I can't believe I actually won a collectible too, and on the thing I was so proud to make!! Being side by side with the other winners feels great, everyone really gave it their all and I couldn't be more proud of seeing everyone's amazing art next to one another. The little ornaments announcing our names are also way too cute!!

Bahh this event was just too special. Especially considering how much work went into the Fair? I was expecting something little for our holiday event, maybe just the advent calendar, but the staff went above and beyond and gave us so many intricate events and collectibles this year. I'm so proud of you guys ;;

Here's to 2021!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2020)

Ooh, congratulations to all those names up there and thanks to the staff for the event, it was fun! 

Also a happy new year to all ^^


----------



## Serabee (Dec 31, 2020)

HEY that's my sweater  And my username on a cute bell!
Yay, I'm so excited- I've never won anything on here before 

This was a super fun event, thanks so much to the staff for putting it together ☺


----------



## Aurita (Dec 31, 2020)

congrats to the winners & ty staff for the event!!


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you to the staff for another wonderful event and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Yumei (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for the strong dose of wholesomeness during these tough times; these events were fun & congrats to the winners ^^


----------



## Coach (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to the winners! Thanks staff for the great event.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 31, 2020)

*I know we always say this, but we always mean it. A huge thanks to the staff for doing these events, you guys really did help make this year more bearable for me, and got me back into practicing my art! 
I look forward to the next one! Happy new year everyone, hopefully it's not as brutal as this one was!*


----------



## Blink. (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners!   

And omg i love the names on the ornaments, they so cute


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you so much for the fun event, and the staff favorite for grandma! :3 ❄
the ornament name cards are so cute
Congrats to all of the winners!


----------



## Aliya (Dec 31, 2020)

Congratulations to all of the winners and thank you staff for such a fun event! I haven't been as active recently but I always love coming back to connect with friends and participate in the activities.

Special thanks @Blink. for the cute bunny art you drew me ☺


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you very much to the staff for making this holiday season extra special and fun!  ❤ This was my first time participating in events, and winning a staff favourite is a pleasant surprise. Everyone here is super talented! :3 Congratulations to all the other winners, and thank you to all the participants for inspiring folks like me to continue pursuing creative hobbies. The ornament name tags were an adorable touch~

I wish everyone a happy, healthy, and safe new year! Here's to hoping 2021 is even just a tad better than this year. xD


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm honored that the staff liked my little snover outfit!

Thank you so much for hosting this event, it was very lovely to see everyone get together for some festive fun. We also shattered the 500 dollars in donations which I'm very pleased to see. I wish I had the time to take part in a few more of the contests but I really enjoyed even just watching the ones I was too busy to do.

My year would have been a lot worse without all the events on TBT this year and I'm very glad I made the leap to join this forum. Hoping 2021 will be kind to all of us and looking forward to any future events! Thank you staff!

Also whoever wrote the names has really nice handwriting, kudos.​


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 31, 2020)

Whahhh! Thank you so much for the event and I'm so happy I won a snowflake ;-; This event has been so much fun and I've loved seeing everyone's creations


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 31, 2020)

d-
did i win something or am i blind?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you guys for such a fun event!! Ahhh I'm so happy I won, not just once but twice  I can't wait to get my snowflake!!! These were so fun to participate and I love seeing everyone else's entries too, it's crazy what kind of an amazing and creative community we have here!

This event definitely made a great way to end the year, especially with everything that's happened, thank you again :']


----------



## Miharu (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you so much for such a fun event!!! Happy New Year!


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 31, 2020)

anyway, thanks for the event! originally, i wasn't going to participate in most of them but then i figured what the heck and actually had a lot of fun. was glad to have something to do!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 31, 2020)

*AAAAA *one of my Deck the Hall entry got staff favorites, I can't believe it! I'm so honored being up there with all those amazing artists, _able to run with the big guys_.  Thank you so much, I'll treasure this snowflake always! A huge congrats to the winners as well! 

I also got a coal from the raffle, thank you! It's going to find a great home in my collection of dark collectibles for sure. ^^

Thank you staff for all the hard work you've been putting in for all these events. It means a helluvalot to me and the rest of the community I'm sure. Made this tough year so much brighter. Here's to a better and happier New Year!


----------



## glow (Dec 31, 2020)

OMG WHAT this is so cute i want that paper ornament


----------



## Plume (Dec 31, 2020)

I can't believe I won a snowflake. ; ; I might have saved the photo with our written names because this is going to be such a good memory to have forever, ahh. Thank you to the staff for hosting another wonderful event!!


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! And Happy new year to all!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 31, 2020)

congrats to the winners! i dont remember what i chose to buy over the fireworks during the red balloon tour event but im so glad to be able to get that now


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 31, 2020)

_Officially weeping with joy because TBT is amazing and look at my fireworks!!     _

Congratulations to all the winners though!! This event was a lot of fun  it was my first time participating in a TBT event and it definitely made my holiday season feel a little brighter! Getting to see all the cool art & Christmas designs people created was really lovely and I can’t wait to participate in more events in the future


----------



## hestu (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you so much for the super fun event!! I had a great tine making things and it was a great way to get into the holiday spirit since this Christmas was so different for me. 

Also, tysm for the snowflake! I'm so glad y'all liked my holiday card.  It's actually based off of a lesson I teach to my first grader art kiddos so that they can learn warm and cool colors!


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks so much to the staff for holding this event and so many others this year! They were really fun and I hope to participate again in the future! 

I’m honored to have been considered a favorite for the signature contest. There were so many other amazing entries! Thanks for brightening my day!


----------



## seliph (Dec 31, 2020)

i swear ppl with av/sigs they commissioned from blink always win but never blink herself lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 31, 2020)

well done to all the winners! well done to staff for hosting! i feel bad i couldn't put much love or attention into it as usual but it's been overwhelming this year for tbt events lol! (not complaining tho)


----------



## Ginkgo (Dec 31, 2020)

When this event started in my head I was like "haha I'm gonna try for at least three staff faves". But like as a joke. I said that as a joke.

Regardless, thank you for these and while I'm here I'm wishing everyone a happy new year's


----------



## CuteYuYu (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you staff for the event  i really enjoyed it as it got me in the festive spirit!  Congrats to the other winners and Happy New Year everyone!!<3


----------



## Asarena (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to all of the winners!


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2020)

congrats to all the winners!!! i got the fireworks collectible it’s so pretty <33


----------



## Nougat (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to all winners! So many amazing entries again


----------



## glow (Dec 31, 2020)

this is my first ever event win so i'm in SHOCK, tysm staff  and i'm srs i rly want that snowflake i'll pay postage??? (if US or international too if it's cheap enough)


----------



## Jacob4 (Dec 31, 2020)

super happy that i got a favourite in one! tysm for the amazing event everyone!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 31, 2020)

I thought wrap battle would have 1 winner each round not 1 for the whole event lol oops


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Dec 31, 2020)

I didn’t win anything but it felt like i did it is awesome to see so many kind things the staff do for us members and I hope all the staff a the best new year congratulations to the winners and happy new year


----------



## amemome (Dec 31, 2020)

ahhh congrats winners! and thank you staff for a great holiday event


----------



## ryuk (Dec 31, 2020)

omg I was not expecting this,,
This is my first time winning anything in my 6 (nearly 7) years on TBT! i’m so happy!!! 

Thank you again staff for all your hard work on the events, definitely made my boring holiday season brighter（＾ν＾）


----------



## Chessa (Dec 31, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners and thanks staff for the amazing event!!


----------



## StitchesFan308 (Dec 31, 2020)

A big thank you to staff for the lovely event (even though I accidentally missed most of it and only participated in the Advent Calendar for the last few days), and congrats to the winners!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 31, 2020)

I can't believe I won a staff favorite! Humor isn't usually my thing so I never expected my letter to be anything more than participation. This is so exciting and I will treasure my snowflake forever!

Congrats to all the other winners and thank you to the staff for hosting yet another amazing event this year! We really do appreciate all you do for us!


----------



## hunahan (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you very much for a wonderful event!  So much fun and such amazing creativity.


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2020)

Glad to see that so many of you like my amateur decorations! I spent a couple of hours per day decorating these this week and then wrote up all the usernames this morning after staff voting had closed. One of the other staff members suggested I share some photographs of the process, so here they are: 






Hope you all enjoyed the event and Happy New Year!


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 31, 2020)

@Vrisnem How many times have I said how adorable those name ornaments are? 3? 5? Thank you for creating and sharing all this extra love. ❤ 

This has been such a fun series of events; was a pleasure to host and go through the rest of the entries. Congratulations to our winners, and thank you all for participating and joining in the festivities!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Glad to see that so many of you like my amateur decorations! I spent a couple of hours per day decorating these this week and then wrote up all the usernames this morning after staff voting had closed. One of the other staff members suggested I share some photographs of the process, so here they are:
> 
> View attachment 348955
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed the event and Happy New Year!


Amazing !! So cute !!


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> @Vrisnem How many times have I said how adorable those name ornaments are? 3? 5? Thank you for creating and sharing all this extra love. ❤


Did you notice I put your name on the very style you complimented first?  

To give the rest of you some context: I didn't tell the rest of the staff ahead of time they were each getting their own decoration! They only found out when the thread went live too.


----------



## Fye (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks so much for all the events!  ☃  You guys really made this season feel festive even when a lot of us were stuck at home the whole time - we appreciate you!


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! And thank you to the staff for everything you’ve done for us this Christmas!


----------



## Toska (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! And thank you staff for hosting such a fun event!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 31, 2020)

Amazing surprise tonight getting the gorgeous fireworks collectable  It is absolutely perfect, Tysm!

Along with everyone else, another amazing event and Tysm to our fabulous staff team  You have all kept us going this year and without you I think we would have all struggled so much more  Such talent and dedication 

Congrats to all winners, very deserving. The talent here is slightly intimidating 

Happy New Year, here’s to an amazing 2021


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 31, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Glad to see that so many of you like my amateur decorations! I spent a couple of hours per day decorating these this week and then wrote up all the usernames this morning after staff voting had closed. One of the other staff members suggested I share some photographs of the process, so here they are:
> 
> View attachment 348955
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed the event and Happy New Year!


Your decorations make me so happy Vris ;w;


----------



## Blink. (Dec 31, 2020)

seliph said:


> i swear ppl with av/sigs they commissioned from blink always win but never blink herself lol


I'LL TRY HARDER NEXT TIME


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 31, 2020)

My streak of getting no favorites and winning no raffles remains intact  (thank god for the username color, lmao)

Thanks to the staff for putting this together and running it! Definitely a nice event to enjoy over the course of this month.


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you for the awesome fun! It was fantastic to celebrate the holiday season with the TBT community. I enjoy these events so much and especially in 2020 it has added much to my happiness, when happiness was in short supply. Happy new year!


----------



## ``` (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks to the staff for hosting these exciting events during the holiday season and a big congratulations to the winners of the contests!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

Congratulations to all the winners! 

My favorite event out of all of them was definitely Letters to Jingle, as I love creative writing  I'm surprised but happy to see my entry was picked as staff favorite for Round 1!  I'm so glad the staff enjoyed it just as much as I enjoyed writing it!

Thank you staff for hosting all these wonderful and fun events! You all brought much-needed cheer, entertainment and happiness to us all in this difficult year with so many terrific events: summer camp and cafe, the TBT 2020 Fair, Halloweaster, Haunted Manor, Confectionary Crypt, Friday the 13th, TBT Turkey Day, and Season of Giving!

Staff, seriously, you all deserve awards yourselves for your outstanding work and dedication  and please, take a break already!


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Your decorations make me so happy Vris ;w;


I appreciate this! Thanks @ReeBear!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! Thank you, TBT, for another wonderful event!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 31, 2020)

CONGRATULATIONS to all the winners!! A HUGE thank you to all the people that made this amazing event possible! Those ornaments are lovely. 

Happy New Year, everyone! Wishing everyone a blessed and prosperous 2021!


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2020)

Blink. said:


> I'LL TRY HARDER NEXT TIME


YOU ALREADY TRY HARD ENOUGH


----------



## Matt0106 (Dec 31, 2020)

Oh also out of curiosity, how long will the Magical Fireworks be in the shop for?


----------



## Heyden (Dec 31, 2020)

Merry Christmas, congrats to all the winners!!! Thanks staff for running all these events, this year’s been packed.

Also thanks for the fave, out of all events I didn’t expect to win writing :’)


----------



## narae (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you so much for organizing this wonderful event. As I sit here with my warm cup of tea as cold rain falls down outside, I feel so thankful to have been a part of this lovely event. It has felt so wholesome in this entire community and I think it was very gracious of staff to donate raised funds to charities and those in need. You guys are awesome.

There are not enough words to describe how much impact looking forward to an event has done for me and I'm very grateful to have participated and even been selected for some staff favorites~ Thank you so much. I really enjoyed going through everyone's entries and found it particularly funny that the "ugly christmas signatures" weren't ugly at all. Far from~ Amazing job to everybody across all events!

Belltree staff, thank you for hosting and putting all of the events together down to the littlest of details. All of your efforts haven't gone unnoticed and I truly appreciate all of what you guys do for this lovely site in the midst of all of the chaos that is the world and the internet.

Wishing everybody the happiest of holidays & the warmest of heartfelt gratitude that I can muster,
 narae


----------



## piske (Dec 31, 2020)

The fireworks collectible is so cute! <3


----------



## Yanrima~ (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm happy that I won in the 2nd prompt in "Deck the Halls"! 
And congratulations to the other winners! May you all have a Happy New Year! ☺


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year everyone! Thank you staff for an amazing year of fun events


----------



## Azrael (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats everyone! This event was so fun and cute! Thanks for the staff fav on the signature thing! I know not everyone is a Child fan so I was really surprised.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you all for your hard work! I had lots of fun. 

@Mairmalade you are always MVP to me, ALWAYS!! <3


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you for the event!!! And congrats to all winners!


----------



## Bugs (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you all for brightening up my Christmas, it really did make the season feel a lot more festive for me  and also, thanks for the two winner places! I'm flattered  and really glad you like my work!

Here's hoping 2021 will be a better year for all of us, happy new year TBT!


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 31, 2020)

thanks to all the staff for running this event, it was absolutely wonderful


----------



## audria (Dec 31, 2020)

Many thanks for such a fun and festive event!  You all are so creative and the ornament announcements are amazing.  Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you so much staff for yet another great event! I really appreciate all the time and effort you put into these and it's always fun to take apart in them.  This is technically the first Christmas/Winter Holiday event I've participated in, as I've missed the previous years/was barely active (like fr I have some winter mittens and one jingle doll which I literally can't remember how I got lol, it's been too long ). I'm honestly very on and off with TBT, but I had so much fun with the 2020 fair that I told myself I had to stay active for future events, and I'm glad I've been around for each one so far! I'm also super honoured to be nominated staff favourite twice! I'm glad that my Julian ornament and sig/avi entries were worthy enough.  

Congrats to the other winners as well! I see a lot of my favourites made it in and they definitely deserve it. Happy New Years (Eve) everyone!


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to all of the winners and thank you to all of the staff who helped out with this event! 

On another note, I wanted to mention that I've matched the TBT charity donation total to a Canadian charity doubling it. Happy New Year everyone!



Spoiler: Donation


----------



## Giddy (Dec 31, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners, everyone did fantasically and everything looked all so beautiful~! And thank you for the staff, the amount of work they did for this event was SO AMAZING, it really put me into good spirit this year. 

Question, how long will the fireworks be up in the shop? It looks so beautiful!


----------



## Mairmalade (Dec 31, 2020)

Matt0106 said:


> Oh also out of curiosity, how long will the Magical Fireworks be in the shop for?





Giddy said:


> Question, how long will the fireworks be up in the shop? It looks so beautiful!


They'll be around until January 14, 2021.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Dec 31, 2020)

Wow, 500 tbt, I'll be broke after buying that! What a great start to 2021!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Dec 31, 2020)

It has been said a dozen times over already, but I just wanted to thank the staff for everything they did for this community this year. Let's face it, 2020 was absolute garbage around the world, but these forums offered a fantastic distraction and perfect escape to get away from what was happening outside all our doors.
Finishing the year off by donating to those in need...it was nice to go out on a high note.
I've never been more proud to be a member of this community.
Thank you to every one of you.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2020)

The staff favorite and raffle winner collectibles have now been distributed.

Check your inventory @Bugs, @CuteYuYu, @BungoTheElf, @Cheremtasy, @Chibi.Hoshi, @Firesquids, @Ginkgo, @Rosch, @skarmoury, @Cutesy, @amemome, @mocha., @JellyLu, @NefariousKing, @Equity, @narae, @Blink., @hestu, @Jacob4, @Makoto, @Yanrimasart, @punctuallyAbsent, @michealsmells, @Fye, @Shirley, @Sloom Lagoon, @Plume, @Serabee, @lieryl, @Jacob, @Radio, @Sheep Villager, @Moo_Nieu, @Hououin Kyouma, @river, @glow, @ReeBear, @Clockwise, @digimon, @Miharu, @Rosetti, @ryuk, @megantron, @krusters, @Your Local Wild Child, @Mick, @Giddy, @Jas, @LittleMissPanda, @Trundle, @justalittlemad, @Mr.Fox, @TheSillyPuppy, @LadyDestani, @JellyBeans, @xlisapisa, @daringred_, @Heyden, @RedPanda, @WaileaNoRei, @Irescien, @Pintuition, @Aliya, @Hanami, @Flyffel, @Naekoya, @Pyoopi, @Azrael, @jihux, @Giddy, @sally., @Peachmilk_, @Animecafe102, @kikotoot, @leohyrule, @chocosongee, @JellyBeans, @MasterM64, @Hououin Kyouma, and @NefariousKing, you should see your prize!

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 31, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> The staff favorite and raffle winner collectibles have now been distributed.
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone!


Happy new year, Jeremy! Thanks again for the great events!


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy new year!


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 31, 2020)

Ahh thank you Jeremy! I will treasure my special snowflake!

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you and a Happy New Year to you Jeremy!


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you! Happy new year!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 31, 2020)

MY LINEUP IS SEXY NOW HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you! @Jeremy 

This is my first time winning Staff Favorite  it's a very cute collectible! Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## lieryl (Dec 31, 2020)

oh my gosh the name ornaments are so cute???? jajsjsj thank you staff so much for this event (plus the many others that i enjoyed ) and happy new years homies


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jan 1, 2021)

amazing job to the winners, and happy 2021 y'all!! this event was so fun, I'm super glad to be a part of it <3


----------



## Minou (Jan 1, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners!
and Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2021)

does this mean l can get rid of my raffle tickets for the globe now?


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2021)

Mr_Persona said:


> does this mean l can get rid of my raffle tickets for the globe now?


Yes, you can. These tickets have no further purpose.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Jan 1, 2021)

Oooh i won something?! Thanks so much!<3 im so happy to have won a snow globe <3


----------



## Radio (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh gosh, I can't believe I got a staff favourite. Thank you so much! I feel like I'm so terrible at designing clothes even though it was such a fun exercise; I'm glad the staff liked it.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 1, 2021)

This event was so much fun!! That you staff team for all of the impressive hard work you put into this, and every event here  Specific shoutout to Vris!! You are so diligent and always on top of things, it doesn't go unnoticed. The name ornaments are so cute as well!!  

THANK YOU STAFF!! And a big hug for my first snowflake after all these years, im sooo excited to make lineups with it
I believe this is the last glowy collectible i need, so thank you for contributing to my collectible addiction  HAPPY 2021 TBT, **** 2020


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 1, 2021)

I just wanna say that the snowflake collectible was one of my absolute favorites ever since it was released in 2015!! I was so sad I could never seem to get it since release, but now my seemingly pipe dream has become a reality  What a great way to start the year!!

I can't thank staff enough for this! I hope you all enjoy your holidays, and happiest of new year!!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2021)

got another question. Sorry if this is a bad place to post it. So the fireworks will be hidden after new year's day? Like does it not last forever?


----------



## Rio_ (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh wow, I was not expecting to get anything!! The snowflake is so pretty *___* (And that snowman ornament is super cute )
Thank you staff for yet another awesome event! ❤


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2021)

I've been informed that I accidentally missed one of the winners decorations in the OP. Congratulations to @WaileaNoRei! I will retake the photograph and update the main post after the sun rises. For now, have this badly lit photograph taken from my bed at 6:44am 01/01/21. 








Mr_Persona said:


> got another question. Sorry if this is a bad place to post it. So the fireworks will be hidden after new year's day? Like does it not last forever?


It will be hidden from January 14th 2021 and will appear on special occasions throughout the year. For example, in 2020 this collectible was active at New Year, Valentines Day, July 4th (US Independence Day), and November 5th (Guy Fawkes).


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've been informed that I accidentally missed one of the winners decorations in the OP. Congratulations to @WaileaNoRei! I will retake the photograph and update the main post after the sun rises. For now, have this badly lit photograph taken from my bed at 6:44am 01/01/21.
> 
> View attachment 349050
> 
> ...


oh cool now l know. Very nice, just kinda wished it was a collectible collectible but l understand the reason why.


----------



## xara (Jan 1, 2021)

congrats to the winners!! all of the entries were so nice and i really enjoyed getting to participate! staff, thank you again for everything and i hope that you all have an amazing 2021! happy that i finally got to snag a fireworks collectible, too.


----------



## mocha. (Jan 1, 2021)

Congratulations to all of the participants! 
I can’t believe I won a collectible  what a way to go into the new year!

thank you to all of the staff for your hard work this year, you’ve helped make it bearable for me by distracting me with events lol! And a huge thanks to the community as always, I’ve (virtually) met some amazing people who I hope to stay in contact with in the future!

all the best for 2021


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2021)

Congrats to winners!

one day i'll get a staff fave i swear...


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2021)

OP updated to fix the Letters to Jingle Round 2 winners. Sorry again, @WaileaNoRei!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 1, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners!!!! You all did great! And omg tbt staff! You guys are awesome! This event was so super fun! Thank you guys so much!!!


----------



## Amilee (Jan 1, 2021)

thank you for this amazing event ❤  and happy new year everyone


----------



## Venn (Jan 1, 2021)

thank you everyone! What a fun event!


----------



## amemome (Jan 1, 2021)

thank you and happy new year!


----------



## river (Jan 1, 2021)

congrats to all the winners! so flattered to have my armadillo costume included with all of you creative folk 

and thank you so much to the staff for making this event so much fun, it really brightened my holiday season and I had the best time seeing all the entries and watching everyone participate with such entusiasm. I love this community so much, you are all lovely people and I hope you've had a safe and happy final week of 2020 

happy new year everybody!


----------



## Jas (Jan 1, 2021)

oh WOW! this is my first time winning something like this on tbt and i am HONOURED, thank you!!! happy new year, friends! i hope this year is wonderful and brings great things for you :')


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jan 1, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> OP updated to fix the Letters to Jingle Round 2 winners. Sorry again, @WaileaNoRei!




Please, no need to apologize! I'm just so happy! Thank you judges!


----------



## Irescien (Jan 2, 2021)

A little late but congrats to all the winners !!! 
And thank you for the snowflake Aaaa ❄


----------



## Ginkgo (Jan 2, 2021)

Dunno if staff members still check this thread, but I wanted to point something out, in part because I think I forgot to mention it on the survey for the fair this year even though I wanted to. But it pleasantly surprised me to see an event about creative writing centered on prose this time, and not have every art-related event be centered around drawing and painting either. I don't know if any past events had this and the fair was an exception to the rule, because I could've sworn I saw somebody mention a short story contest at some point, but I just wanted to highlight the importance of it. Even if I'm just as mediocre at it as I am at drawing, I enjoyed it more and felt I had a better shot at making good content. I hope that there'll be more of this around in the future? This also goes for allowing the drawing events to be crafted. I've not been able to do that, but just having the opportunity is nice.


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2021)

Ginkgo said:


> Dunno if staff members still check this thread, but I wanted to point something out, in part because I think I forgot to mention it on the survey for the fair this year even though I wanted to. But it pleasantly surprised me to see an event about creative writing centered on prose this time, and not have every art-related event be centered around drawing and painting either. I don't know if any past events had this and the fair was an exception to the rule, because I could've sworn I saw somebody mention a short story contest at some point, but I just wanted to highlight the importance of it. Even if I'm just as mediocre at it as I am at drawing, I enjoyed it more and felt I had a better shot at making good content. I hope that there'll be more of this around in the future? This also goes for allowing the drawing events to be crafted. I've not been able to do that, but just having the opportunity is nice.


We typically run a prose event every 1-2 years. We run them infrequently because they require a significant amount of concentration and time for us to judge. For context, we reviewed 387 letters (38,700-77,400 words) for the Letters to Jingle event between December 27-30th in order to get the Closing Ceremony up by our (internal) deadline of New Years Eve.


----------



## glow (Jan 2, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> I've been informed that I accidentally missed one of the winners decorations in the OP. Congratulations to @WaileaNoRei! I will retake the photograph and update the main post after the sun rises. For now, have this badly lit photograph taken from my bed at 6:44am 01/01/21.
> 
> View attachment 349050
> 
> ...


THEY'RE WOOD? THATS SO CUTE


----------



## Ossiran (Jan 2, 2021)

Congratulations to all of the winners.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 2, 2021)

Congrats to everyone! Such a fun event. Thanks for taking the time for hosting and I hope the donations work out!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2021)

All of the Pass the Parcel threads are now located in TBT Marketplace. (I originally forgot to move them when archiving the event boards yesterday.)


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Jan 4, 2021)

Congrats to the winners  And happy new year everyone!


----------



## Holla (Jan 4, 2021)

I had a lot of fun during this event. My fave part was surprising people with gifts and not expecting anything in return. 

Also congrats to all the winners. Such great work!


----------



## Aniko (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm sad that it's already over (yeah my post is a bit late...) but happy that my favorite entries won! Congrats everybody! Waiting patiently for the next event (no pressure) to change my avatar and signature (hehehe) It took me a while to draw so...


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jan 6, 2021)

-quiet screaming-


----------

